# Desperately seeking advice!!



## SCBM (Oct 20, 2014)

I am 23 years old and love all things horsey. I have been competing in dressage ever since I was very young and I have always spent more time on top of a horse than with my feet on the ground. However, when I was 14 I had a bad fall whilst jumping and landed back first on top of cement blocks. I was always told to jump back on and carry on so that is exactly what I did. At first there was a lot of pain in my lumbar region and I rushed to get physio. I kept riding as you do and the pain came back, however I ignored it, carried on with physio and pushed past the pain. Then last year, during a competition I was forced to stop and my world came crashing down. I was unable to walk, sit, lay down, stand up, let alone get onto a horse and ride. From then on I have been bed bound, my family members have to help me do the simple things such as get dressed and wash. I have had many MRI scans all of which seem to have appeared fine with nothing serious, so doctors just send me away. A new doctor that I am seeing says it looks like there could be a slight hernia but nothing that should cause what I am going through. I now have to do another MRI scan to confirm it and if so then they recommend a lumbar fusion. Now it is always very difficult talking to a doctor who has no understanding of how important riding is to you as a person, and of course the first thing I asked was if I was able to ride again...he said that he wasn't exactly sure but that I would loose some mobility. This has confused me as I am not sure what exactly he means by this in relation to riding. I was hoping somebody here would shed some light and have the answer? Has anyone had something like this done and gone back to riding? Many Thanks


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

With a spinal fusion, you lose the ability to bend your spine in the area that was fused. As far as being able to ride, that will depend on how much of your spine needs to be fused, and what kind of decreased mobility you'll have. Only you can say whether or not your mobility has been compromised too much for you to ride again.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

You need to wait until all the results are in & maybe until after any surgeries are done & healed before you write off all riding.
Many people do return to riding after back surgery.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

one of the problems with spinal fusions is that the vertebrae above and below the fusion area take on a bit more stress. you may have to give up things like jumping, where repeated strong compression happens. I am sorry that you are experienceing so much pain, and such a difficult time with medical care.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't see any reason why you couldn't ride gently but then, I am not a doctor. My aunt had a bad show jumping fall that means she can no longer ride but it was also her decision to not rehabilitate herself to be able to ride, as she had already had her days in the sun on the GP circuit. If it were me I'd be trying anything I could to ride again, but it's up to you. Do what you are comfortable with and don't risk further injury. My friend can no longer stretch his arm straight because he rode horses while his elbow was dislocated and it made the pins fuse strangely.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Even if you can't ride, you can still be involved with horses. Sometimes a physical disability or a health issue just means you need to find a different way of doing things.

Right now I can't ride even though I would love to, so I am looking into driving, as well as in-hand training and showing for miniature horses and donkeys. I've looked into Horse Agility and trick training, because to me spending time with and connecting to an equine is part of the fun, and things like driving can be VERY challenging!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You may also want to look into riding gaited horses! They are soooo comfortable. Not all breeds are created equal and within the breeds every horses gait is different. Finding the right gaited horse can have you in the saddle in no time! 

I would also look into driving. I LOVE driving!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SCBM (Oct 20, 2014)

Many thanks for all the advice...it has been really helpful. Unfortunately I must go ahead with the spinal fusion however I am getting to grips with the fact that I may have to take it easy in furutre and not be so full on with my riding. I will try all my best to recover to max and hopefully I will be able to do the odd little hack, as you say start looking at other possibilities such as driving!! I would so love to drive, I think my PRE filly would be perfect so I better get cracking....thanks again to you all for shedding some positive light!


----------

